# Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

Has anyone tried these tires on their 335D and how do they like it? I installed them this week and it is definitely smoother than the OEM Michelin RTF, but the steering feel is little numb and you don't feel the road. Trying to decide between this vs. Pilot Sport summer non RFT. Live in San Jose so all season tires are not a must.

Michelin has a 30 day satisfaction guarantee and Discount Tires are great as well with regards to customer service.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I was contemplating the same tire and decided to go with Conti DWS, which has a 60-day satisfaction guarantee. Really enjoying the DWS compared to the RE960 AS Pole RFT. Still have another 30-days to decide.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Give it time. You went from old tires with little tread to brand new. They should feel different. I had PS2 ZP on my old 330 and liked them (your tire is just an AS ver of PS2), IIRC it 
took a week or so for them to settle in.

My REO 960A/S took about the same.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm on my second set of Michelin PSS Summer Performance tires. I also went a bit wider front and rear, 235 and 265, vs. stock.:thumbup:

I love them, got over 35k on first set. I've yet to "spin" them out but haven't really tried either.


----------



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

Are those RFTs or nRFTs? Did the steering feel change with those tires?

I definitely feel the potholes and other bumps on the road is dampened, which is good. Feels closer to a non-sports pkg suspension. 

But i will wait for couple more weeks before i decide.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Remember you need at least 300 miles to break in the top surface of the tire.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I had them on my '06 X3 (gasser) and ran them from 48K to 89K miles until I shifted over to the Hankook Ventus. The car came with OEM Scorpions (18 inch) and of the three the Hankooks are the best in my view. Same performance as the Scorpions and Michelins but ride better and seem to handle the wet weather (when we ever get any here) better, as well as regular driving chores. Overall, I put Hankooks on all three of my cars and am very satisfied. These are not RFT's.:thumbup:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Well being a Michelin man myself, I finally decided to get a set of PSS's to match the OEM's in size for my sport-suspension optioned d. My OEM Bridgestones were at 42,000 miles when the most worn one decided to become completely flat and unusable.

I'll be getting them put on tomorrow and look into an official canister of whatever fix-a-flat BMW uses for their M cars.

Can't wait to get the handling and ride!


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Nitto Motive has a 60k warranty best in class, and they grip like the Mich tire...


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

DieselRacer said:


> Nitto Motive has a 60k warranty best in class, and they grip like the Mich tire...


Any articles or comparison tests?


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> I was contemplating the same tire and decided to go with Conti DWS, which has a 60-day satisfaction guarantee. Really enjoying the DWS compared to the RE960 AS Pole RFT. Still have another 30-days to decide.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I know this is an older post, but I also bought the Conti DWS, but for my X5 with 20" and LOVE them. Purchased them several months, and already several thousand miles on them, and 3 ski trips in the snow and mountains. Performed beautifully. Hardly any wear on them, and even have the Conti DWS logo still on the center tread.


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

I am running the A/S 3 s and so far I love them. Been on for about 3 weeks now. No complaints, seem to do well in the rain as well


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

I use them, super sticky in the AZ heat...


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Pierre Louis said:


> Any articles or comparison tests?


There are a few comparisions if you google the tires, probably not as refined of a tire the Nitto compared to the Mich, but the Nitto price and warranty are great...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hangman4358 said:


> Remember you need at least 300 miles to break in the top surface of the tire.


Please heed this advise! Many don't. Years ago I replaced the rear set of Michelin Primacy on my Z3 3.0i and headed down an agressive asphalt mountain road back to my home and the rear just fishtailed back and forth wildly in a particularly tight turn. I almost lost it. It felt like I had hit a patch of water, ice or oil so I walked back up the road to see what it could have been and there was nothing.

New tires have some sort of silicon preservative or releasing agent and it take some miles to get that fully scuffed off.

Read about it if in doubt. I did and was totally surprised. I think Michelin suggested something like 300 miles or something in that order to "break in" the tires.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I got them late last year and I love them.
Just took a 600 mile weekend highway ride on them for the first time and love them even more!


----------

